# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Pyetni ekspertët >  Microsoft Office.

## benseven11

Ja si eshte situata :
Pasi klikoj ne ndonje ikone ne desktop ose kur hap emailin me del nje kuti mesazhi gabimi me nr1706(error1706) qe thote
Microsoft publisher 2002  nuk mund te gjeje skedarin e kerkuar
office10\1033\setup.hlp(Error 1706 MSPublisher cannot find the requested file office10\1033\setup.hlp) Skedari office 10\1033\setup.hlp eshte ne kompjuter e kontrollova. kete mesazh gabimi e jep Msi installer dmth skedari i instalimit.Ms publisheri punon ne rregull  pa probleme ky mesazh me del kur nuk e punoj programin 
vetem kur hap ndonje faqe ne internet ose klikoj ndonje ikone .A ka ndonje menyre per te bere ndonje ndryshim te regjistri per ta hequr qafe  qe te mos me dali me ky mesazh?Me sa pashe ne nje artikull te KB microsoftit kjo mund te evitohet duke perdorur diskun e Programit te publisherit .Une disk nuk kam se e kam  shkarkuar nga interneti.ne nje vend tjeter pashe qe shkaku mund te jete edhe MSi installer program qe duhet bere update nga version 1.1 ne 2 une  msi installerin e kam version 2 se kam Win XP. Ju faleminderit

----------


## edspace

Benseven, gabime te tilla dalin kur nje program nuk eshte instaluar plotesisht. Zakonisht ato programe qe nuk instalohen per shkak te nje gabimi qendrojne ne kompjuter dhe mundohen te instalohen me vone. 

Duhet te gjesh vendin ku ky program behet load ne windows dhe ta fshish. 

Shiko dosjen e start up ne start menu. 
Shiko ne registry tek windows>current version>run
Gjithashtu ne registry kerko per "active setup" dhe shiko se mos eshte aty. 
Mund te jete me e lehte ta gjesh tek start>run>msconfig

Mund ta besh uninstall ms publisher dhe ta instalosh prape. 
Ose mund te gjesh vendin ku e kerkon ate skedar dhe ta vendosesh vete atje.

----------


## Sentinus

Une lexova kete artikull te microsoftit dhe mu duk shpjegues.
Nuk e di nese keni lexuar te njejtin dhe nuk ju ka bere pune  gjithesesi

http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=297834

gjeja interesante ne artikull:

"Microsoft has confirmed that this is a problem in the Microsoft products"


bye

----------


## benseven11

Faleminderit shume Edspace dhe Sentinus.Ate artikullin e microsoftit e kam gjetur dhe nuk ben pune se une programin nuk e kam ne Cd e kam shkarkuar nga kaza.Sic e thashe dhe me lart kur punoj publisherin eshte ne rregull punon perfekt.Publisheri nuk me hapet sa ndez kompjuterin pasi nuk eshte konfiguruar te dale si program qe ne start up.Keshtu qe as tek msconfig as te start up menuja nuk eshte si program>kontrollova te regjistri
po nuk po e gjej dot.Faleminderit

----------


## edspace

Kërko (search) registry për skedarin setup.hlp
Nqs nuk gjendet provo të kërkosh për publisher. Duhet të ketë shumë lidhje në registry për publisher por zeri të gjitha me rradhë (F3) dhe shiko se mbase njëra prej tyre ka të bëjë me instalimin. Nqs shikon ndonjë të dyshimtë bëje backup/export në fillim pastaj fshije.

Provo të përdorësh dhe ndonjë program si RegCleaner ose programe të tjera që merren me pastrimin e registry. Zakonisht ato programe i nxjerrin të gjitha lidhjet e registry që nuk gjenden në hard disk. Mbase do dalë dhe ajo e publisher. 

Na shkruaj si  do shkojnë punët.

----------


## benseven11

Me sa e studiova rastin del qe publisherit ja shkakton kete mesazh gabimi programi i Microsoft office  skedari i Instalusit te Micros.Office msi qe kerkon ta sinkronizoje mikrosoft office me publisher.Jane te dyja si programe ne folderin Program files.
Te regjistri eshte e pamundur te gjendet jane mbi njezet celesa te futura.Si perfundim e dogja programin ne CD dhe do e perdor
kur te mos jem ne internet.Mbase nxjerr microsofti ndonje patch code per ta fiksuar.faleminderit

----------


## bregu26

Pershendetje juve!

kam problem me word.
Sa here qe klikoj ne panelin file me mbyllet programi dhe marr kete arsye:
WINWORD verursachte einen Fehler durch eine ungültige Seite
in Modul WINWORD.EXE bei 016f:302e5ce0.
Register:
EAX=00000034 CS=016f EIP=302e5ce0 EFLGS=00010206
EBX=006fb71c SS=0177 ESP=0062f3cc EBP=0062f3ec
ECX=006a3d70 DS=0177 ESI=0062f408 FS=70af
EDX=00000001 ES=0177 EDI=0062f424 GS=0000
Bytes bei CS :e lashte: IP:
8b 08 83 79 14 00 0f 85 a2 00 00 00 6a 00 50 e8 
Stapelwerte:
00690734 0062f408 00000002 0062f440 00000000 0062f460 301b456d 0062f408 0062f460 301b45b2 0062f424 006fb71c 00000000 006f3c58 006f3bd0 30071ad0 

Ja disa informata nga kompi im.
Kam Win98 SE, Office 2000 profensional.

Un e deinstalova office komplet duke menduar se problemi do te largohet, po pas riinstalimit, perseri me shfaqet problemi i njejet.
A ka dikush nga ju ndonje ide?

----------


## benseven11

te duhet te besh kontroll te plote te windowsit pasi mund te kete
skedare te korruptuar duke kaluar start/programs/aksesories/sistem tools(mjete,vegla)
tek menuja zgjedh scan disk duke ja bere scanimin te plote
dhe ajo i korigjon vete skedaret e prishur
nje menyre tjeter eshte te shkosh start/run fut ekzakt cmd
pastaj klik ok
tek dritarja ne dos fut sfc /scannow(nuk e di siekeni ju ne gjermanisht fjalen skano tani)
Shko pastaj ne start/find dhe fut fjalen Normal.dot dhe tek rezultatet hiqi komplet skedaret Normal.dot .Beji nje update antivirusit dhe nje kontroll per virusa ose worms dhe pasi mbaron pune beje eksit mbylle te mos jete ne aktivitet perkohsisht, fik kompjuterin dhe e rindez pas 30 sekondash apo me shume dhe provo programin word  nese punon ne rregull

Bej nje kontroll tek kontroll panel duke klikuar tek Ad/remove programs shiko tek lista a ke gje program ne word 2000 me SR-1
nqs nuk sheh SR-1(service release) atehere te duhet te besh update programit te word 2000 tek kjo faqehttp://www.microsoft.com/downloads/details.aspx?FamilyID=AF6C8D03-7633-45B4-AB96-795EE656F2A2&displaylang=EN qe rregullon shume difekte qe kane te bejne me wordin 2000 sic jane crashet e shkaktuara nga gabimet e faqes(page fault) Hidhi nje sy edhe driverit te printerit eshte ne rregull apo jo.
Edhe nje detaj te vogel :breshka: urre mos e fik kompjuterin duke perdorur
celesin elektrik te power surge protektorit apo apo butona hardware qe fikin kompjuterin ne procesor,kjo jep si pasoje ne shume raste prishje skedaresh dll ,qe me vone te jep  gabime te faqes(page fault)qe eshte shume e theksuar ne windows 98 SE,gjithnje fike kompjuterin duke shkuar ne butonin start te windowsit dhe e fik prej andej

----------


## bregu26

Pershendetje benseven!
Te faliminderit per pergjigjen tende!
Do ta provoj menjehere
E sa i perket asaj qe the qe mos ta ndal kompin ne menyre te vrazhde, fatkeqsisht e kam bere kete me shume se duhet, e me siguri eshte edhe problemi aty.
PO ç´te bej se nuk me durohej te prisja.
Me deshire do ta formatoja kompjuterin , po ç´te bej se kam shume data ne te, dhe pos tjerash shume programe, ku me mungon setup-i tyre, e me dhibsen ti shlyej.
Me gjithe ate faliminderit edhe nje here 
shnetin,
Bregu

----------


## benseven11

ne qofte se kur kompjuterin e fik nga start butoni dhe  windowsi eshte shume shume i ngadalte dhe rri shume kohe pezull pa u fikur atehere beji nje kontroll te shpejte problemin duke  ndezur kompjuterin dhe gjate momentit te ndezjes(bootit) mbaj te shtypur ne tastjere  butonin F8 dhe shiko tek bootlog
aty te logu mund te kesh informacion se cfare shkaku mund te kete fikja e avashte

----------


## bregu26

thnx again!!!

----------


## bregu26

Tung!

Un e skanova diskun, po megjithate nuk beri pune fare, perpos asaj qe scandisku ka shkaktu edhe nje problem, failur 91.
Tash as IE nuk punon, nese hapet automatikisht ndonje pupop-window

Mendoj se do ta formatoj komplet diskun e ngurt!
Tnx.u  :shkelje syri: 
Bregu

----------


## benseven11

Kur te besh kontroll te Hard driverit (scandisk)beji eksit programeve
ne sistem tray ne qoshe djathtas poshte ku eshte ora duke lene vetem altoparlantin oren dhe ikonen e lidhjes me internet
kjo jep mundesine qe skanimi i diskut te realizohet 100%
Na jep ekzakt mesazhet e gabimit qe merr

----------


## bregu26

Tung juve, tung bestseven.
Diskun e skanova ashtu si the ti, por megjithate i njejti gabim.
Qe nje screenshot te gabimit
Running failure 91
Objektvariable or With-Block variable nuk eshte e dhene
shiko foton me poshte.

----------


## Akulli

po office te crackuar ke?
provo te vesh office origjinale dhe shif a te punon.
Provo office 98 ose XP.

Na thuaj po pate probleme te tjera.
Nuk ke pse formaton komputerin per Office. 

Oni

----------


## bregu26

Pershendetje juve, tung Akulli
O Akulli, office eshte origjinal, vetem se eshte kopje dhe me ka punuar pa ndonje problem, deri para disa javesh.
Do marr office xp, e ta shof se qka eshte problemi.
Po me duket se kam deme ne dll-files, se edhe disa gjera nuk punojne si duhet.

----------


## Agron Jozef Mje

51556,870000000000000000000000000000 
106001,730000000000000000000000000000 
90797,590000000000000000000000000000 
97041,590000000000000000000000000000 
90700,050000000000000000000000000000 
137769,800000000000000000000000000000  pus(+) 
573867,630000000000000000000000000000 


dhe 
70443,330000000000000000000000000000 
74360,870000000000000000000000000000 
118096,480000000000000000000000000000 
108263,090000000000000000000000000000 
76881,840000000000000000000000000000 
65927,300000000000000000000000000000 
38136,500000000000000000000000000000 pus(+) 
552109,410000000000000000000000000000 

nese i zbresim : 
573867,630000000000000000000000000000 minus 
552109,410000000000000000000000000000 
21758,220000000*1*00000000000000000000 na del nje 1 ne mes te zerros!!! 
Pse ???

----------


## ASupremeIllyria

Ne rradhe te pare, formato numrat, elimino numrat decimale nqs une i kuptoj si pika - presjet qe ke vendosur. E dyta, ky eshte veprim shume i thjeshte ne excel: 

= a+b  rezultati c
= d+e  rezultati f
= f - c

ose copy & paste formula

----------


## besart

Perderisa provova te hap nje document  në Word me paraqitet mesazhi si ne foto, dhe duhet klikuar 3 herë për te hapur Wordin.
Provova,ti bej enable macros por pa sukses, dhe thash te kerkoj ndihmen tuaj, perpara se te marr ndonje veprim tjeter,ndoshta te gabueshem.
Edhe diqka kjo nuk ndodh vetem per nje dokument por per te gjithe fajllat e Wordit.

----------


## edspace

Ky mesazh mund të shkaktohet nga ndonjë program shtesë (plug-in) që ti ke instaluar për windowsin. Psh: Adobe PDF Maker
Nqs ke ndonjë shtesë të tillë, intaloje dhe njëherë ose hiqe fare. 

Gjithashtu mund të ndodhë kur ti ke zgjedhur një nivel të lartë sigurie në konfiguracionin e microsoft word. Ndiq hapat më poshtë për të ulur nivelin e sigurimit të wordit. (jo windows)

- Nga menuaja kryesore e microsoft word zgjidh
Tools > Macro > Security > tabelën Security Level 

- Zgjidh nivelin e mesëm (medium) ose të ulët (low). 

- Kliko butonin OK dhe herën tjetër që hap word nuk do ta kesh këtë mesazh.

----------

